
Exploring and exploiting Lenovo firmware secrets - fcambus
http://blog.cr4.sh/2016/06/exploring-and-exploiting-lenovo.html
======
testtesttest
If you have a problem viewing the page (due to Dropbox bandwidth limits),
here's an archived page (incl. pictures):

[http://archive.is/1LKwZ](http://archive.is/1LKwZ)

------
mpnordland
So I'm curious, if this can disable Secure Boot, is this a pathway to jail
breaking devices that do not allow you to install your own keys?

~~~
mjg59
It would be, if there were any Lenovos that didn't allow you to do that.

~~~
JoshTriplett
And if there were, they wouldn't be compliant with Microsoft's requirements
either.

~~~
throwaway2048
those requirements were changed, secure boot having an off switch is now
optional.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Thanks for the correction. Apparently this changed with Windows 10:
[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/03/window...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/03/windows-10-to-make-the-secure-boot-alt-os-lock-out-a-
reality/)

